# I'm a b n' b homebirth acheiver!



## pinkie77

Hi ladies, finally getting round to posting my birth story now life seems to be settling down a bit!

As some of you know, I was set on having a homebirth pretty much as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I'd planned one with my last pregnancy too but it didn't happen as I was induced 13 days past my due date - unfortunately I didn't know then what I know now! So all through my pregnancy I'd been conscious that I could well go overdue again.

And then, surprise surprise, my due date came and went with no signs of impending labour :( Just a few niggles but nothing to get my hopes up. My midwife offered me a sweep and I had that last Tuesday. I'd been pretty unsure but after loads of reading thought I had nothing to lose really! 

Tuesday night, I was awake most of the night with irregular but annoying pains. I finally got to sleep properly once my kids were at school on Wednesday and when I woke up again, back to square one. No pains, no nothing :( So basically I sulked for the rest of the day :blush: :haha:

Later on in the evening I had a show but didn't tell anyone - didn't want to tempt fate :dohh: And then, pretty much at 12am Thursday on the dot I started getting the pains again. I really wasn't impressed, thought my body was playing games with me, so I tried to sleep anyway and I was that tired I was dozing off between them anyway. I carried on like that through the night, only this time they didn't stop :happydance: They were still erratic but a lot stronger than the night before.

So, Thursday morning I packed the kids off to school and finally told my birth partner, my mum, that I thought I might be in early labour. She arranged to have the day off and spent the rest of it stressing about me every time I did anything lol. And as I decided the house needed cleaning (again :blush:) she did a lot of stressing! I managed to wear myself out by about 2pm, contractions were still coming but had slowed right down which put me in a bad mood again so I took myself off to bed for a couple of hours. Sods law meant the moment I laid down they started up again but I really had the hump this time and refused to take any notice! 

When I got up again at about 4pm, the contractions were about 6 minutes apart but I didn't say anything and insisted I was fine when mum asked. I think she was fed up of having her head bitten off by then so left it but she didn't beleive me :blush: I was scared that if I said anything, they'd go away again!

My daughters had to be picked up from majorettes at 7pm and I decided I wanted to go for a ride too lol. Then we got some chips on the way home and I finally admitted to my mum that I thought we'd better ring the midwife. That was about 8.30pm, we caught them just as they were about to change shift. I agreed I should be ok if they sent the midwives out as soon as they'd done that - by this point I think my mum thought she was going to be delivering the baby herself!

To say mum was releived when the midwives turned up and I was still pregnant would be an understatement! It was pretty much all systems go from then on. I was already 7cm dialated and my waters went within minutes! After that, I just seemed to go on autopilot. As well as the two midwives there was a student there as well. One of the m/w was lovely and just let me get on with it but the other one was a bit annoying. I did vaguely think about telling her to go away but it seemed like too much effort! 

I tried out a few different positions and ended up sort of half-crouched on my knees with one leg in the air! I think I (accidentally) kicked the annoying m/w too :blush:

I was coping fine with the pain, with each one I just sort of withdrew into myself if that makes sense? Suddenly they got a bit too much for me though, but instead of asking for the gas and air like I meant to, I yelled 'I don't want to do this!' Phoebe arrived a few minutes after that and was immediately put on my tummy. After a little while she started rootling around and found my nipple and latched on, where she stayed for nearly an hour! 

I wasn't really aware of all the clearing up after but once Phoebe had decided she'd had enough sucking lol I went and had a bath while she was checked over, cleaned up and dressed. When the m/ws had gone I spent the rest of the night staring at my beautiful baby girl :cloud9: And the look on my kids faces when they came in the next morning to find their baby sister had arrived was wonderful! Yes, they'd slept right through the whole thing!

It was a wonderful experience, it's almost a shame that I won't be having any more children cos I'd love to do it again! My mum hasn't stopped telling people about it since either, she's totally converted! She had been a bit apprehensive - fear of the unknown I suppose. Oh and my homebirth was the student's first birth that she'd seen - she left being very enthusiastic about home births too.

Hope all that made sense lol. I'm just so happy that I got the birth I wanted this time and it all went as I wanted. Fingers crossed that as many other homebirth hopefuls as possible have the same :kiss: And my good little baby has slept right through me typing this up!


----------



## Bournefree

That all sounds absolutely amazing!! I can't wait to do it again either!

I'm pleased you migth have got the annoying MW with a little kick..  The one thing I'm unsure of, is whether I will like my MWs? I don't know why.. as I haven't really met one yet that I didn't like!

How wonderful to have everyone enthusing about your birth!.. and the student MW will never ever forget you!

I do hope my LO comes in the night too, so we don't have get baby-sitter round for DD
xXx


----------



## Jenniflower

Love your story!! Ugh annoying midwives sometimes need a good kick so good on you! hahaha. It's a fear of mine as well Bournefree to have an annoying midwife. But my goal is if she does bug me to tell DH that I don't want her talking to me, haha :)

I love how well you were able to cope to get all the way to 7cm before the midwife even showed up! 

Oh and it was funny reading the part where your LO came out because your baby girls name is the same as ours! I hope it's a sign that little Phoebe's just come out nicely to this world :)


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on the beautiful birth of Pheobe, it sounded like an amazing birth and like little Pheobe is as content as can be. Details please missy so I can add your achievement to the first page!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Fabulous!!! Sounds wonderful! Thanks for sharing and Congrats on your little girl x


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sounds amazing, congratulations! xx


----------



## Greta Chick

Congratulations and well done to you! :flower: And welcome to your new little girl! :baby: :happydance:

xx


----------



## LuckyD

Congratulations and welcome to the world Phoebe!

I also liked that you gave the annoying midwife a kick....that's hilarious!


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations.x.


----------



## louloubabs

Congrats hun :) So pleased you had it the way you wanted :D

XxX:kiss:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

What a wonderful and inspiring birth story - congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Zarababy1

lovely story and congrats! so glad the student MW enjoyed it too thats what we need !


----------



## Anababe

So glad it all went well. Lovely story, congratulations!! :D xx


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks for all your lovely comments, sorry it's taken me so long to get back here :blush:


----------



## marnie79

congrats hun xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Thank you for sharing such a positive story. :flower:
And although belated, congratulations on the birth of your daughter.


----------



## Nikki_d72

What a beautiful story, really inspiring, I'm so glad it all worked so well for you and welcome little Phoebe! XXX


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks ladies, it was a wonderful experience. Hope your own births go well x x


----------



## Linzi

What a lovely story, congrats :)

I attempted (&unfortunately failed) to kick my midwife in the face when I was having seth :dohh: I blame the pethedine, though she did kind of have it coming 

xx


----------



## Jodie.82

lovely story :) x


----------



## Blob

Fab story sounds like you had a gorgeous birth :cloud9:


----------



## MermaidMom

Yayy!!


----------

